# Flakey skin



## thestarsfall (Jan 24, 2007)

On my nose.  It's not dry in any way....I have combo skin so my nose is usually oily to some extent except when its just washed.  

However, whenever I apply concealer or foundation it goes all flakey ish on my nose...and looks obvious...

I use moisturizer so I dont know what the issue is..


----------



## queenofdisaster (Jan 24, 2007)

girl i dont know either. i have to PILE moisturizer on, let it sit for about 15 minutes before i rub it in, then sometimes i even put more when i do rub it in... thats the only thing that even REMOTELY works for me!


----------



## medusalox (Jan 24, 2007)

I have the same problem.
This morning, I slapped on my hyper real foundation and looked in the mirror and was like "Uhhh, no."
Iridescent-esque foundation + flakes? Mmmm, shiny cake face. Not attractive.
Im gonna try exfoliating more. I only do it once every other week or so (pretty much when I remember, I'm lazy). I hope that helps.
Let me know what works!


----------



## Katja (Jan 24, 2007)

*Have you tried a gentle facial exfoliation?  That should help with any DEAD skin cells...

I exfoliate my face once a week with Body Shop's Tea Tree oil facial scrub, but there are plenty of products out on the market. hth. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## thatcamgirl (Jan 24, 2007)

I used to have this problem as well, then I started rubbing EVOO on my face every night and believe me, I no longer suffer from 'FLAKEYONLYWHENYOUPUTMAKEUPON' face.


----------



## quinntastic (Jan 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katja* 

 
_*Have you tried a gentle facial exfoliation?  That should help with any DEAD skin cells...

I exfoliate my face once a week with Body Shop's Tea Tree oil facial scrub, but there are plenty of products out on the market. hth. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_

 
Agreed.  Your makeup will stay on better if you exfoliate that dry upper layer of your epidermis.  I like Modern Friction (to be used no more than 3 times a week) or Never a Dull Moment from Origins.  If necessaty, use a liquid toner to replenish some of your dryness and think about getting a different moisturizer for that area if exfoliating doesn't work.


----------



## thestarsfall (Jan 24, 2007)

I exfoliate in the shower and I every other night or so use the oil cleaning method with EVOO and then slap on my nightcream and put vaseline on places....

I shall try the ubermoisturizer dealio before the foundation...


----------



## MacMonster (Jan 25, 2007)

what the heck is evoo?? haha sometimes the stuff said on this forum woosh over my head. 

I actually do have dry skin around my nose. I exfoliate to death and slap vaseline on there and it works for a few hours and then the next day same thing needs to be done!


----------



## thestarsfall (Jan 25, 2007)

evoo = extra virgin olive oil


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 26, 2007)

I suggest a foundation primer. Smashbox is the best in my opinion. I use it even though I rarely use foundation. It gives your skin a nice healthy glow, seals in the products you want like moisturizer and acts as a barrier against things in the air that you don't want.


----------



## MacMonster (Jan 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thestarsfall* 

 
_evoo = extra virgin olive oil





_

 

Ooooh, thanks!


----------



## mbee (Jan 26, 2007)

I used to have the same problem.. I exfoliate and after I wash my face I put Aquaphor on the problem areas.  It helped me out


----------



## faerie_bel (Jan 27, 2007)

I have an oily t-zone and also flake badly. I think I have seborrheic dermatitis.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyway. What works for me is oil cleansing. I use Grapeseed oil because EVOO breaks me out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Apply the oil to a dry face at night time. Massage it into skin. The first few times you do this, take your time with the massaging - you will see/feel flakes come away from your skin. (It's so awesome!) Follow with a gentle foaming cleanser to remove the oil. Moisturise as usual - you may want to use something lighter than normal. 

You can also try Jojoba Oil - I have heard good things about this but I'm very happy with Grapeseed. HTH.


----------



## msmack (Jan 29, 2007)

(night time) scrub with a wee bit of baking soda into cleanser when washing around the nose (or all over the face) and one of those face brushes (i have a quo one, its very gentle). pat dry skin. apply apricot kernal oil around nose and face. massage more around nose.(i get dry skin between the brows as well, so i pay close attention to both areas). works like a charm. i also swear by smashbox foundation primer in the a.m.

apricot kernal oil is nice with a dab in your conditioner.
IMO non-pore cloggy for face, leaves it soft and smooth...very light and not strongly scented.


----------



## quinntastic (Jan 29, 2007)

EVOO clogs the heck out of some people's pores.  I would get a richer moisturizer.

My rule of thumb is I don't put anything on my face I can cook with.  lol


----------



## Nikki0211 (Jan 29, 2007)

Please, if you tend to have oily skin be careful with putting any type of oil on your face. It can clog your pores and cause breakouts and...well that's never good. For the flaky skin try a liquid exfoliater that will break down the bond between the dead skin cells and the rest of your skin so they don't stick around as much. I use Aveda Liquid Exfoliater. It's really gentle and you can use it everyday on your nose if need be. And also always make sure that you use a moisturizer after you exfoliate and cleanse because just because you have oily skin doesn't mean that you can't have dry skin so ALWAYS moisturize. Just make sure you're using one that is for combo/oily skin so as to not clog the pores. Also...sometimes things that are going on with your skin can be a result of lifestyle, like not drinking enough water or if you smoke or things you eat or don't eat enough of...things like that. So if you can think of anything like that, it might be something to look into if the problem persists. Hope some of this helps you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS I'm an esthetcian so I'm not just pulling this out of my ass. haha


----------



## thestarsfall (Jan 31, 2007)

What is partially working is semi frequent exfoliation (like 2ce a week), semi frequent cleanings with EVOO (like 2ce a week as well), and moisturizing my nose at night as well as piling the moisturizer on in the morning before i do my makeup (i put it on and do my hair and then i rub it in and put on makeup)

I think what really helps is moisturizing since i had been avoiding my nose area because i thought it was oily enough so therefore i wouldnt want to put more moisturizer on it...

but apparently i needed it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hehe


----------



## Bernadette (Feb 1, 2007)

You know I also HIGHLY recommend Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant. It's a little bit pricey but it's my holy grail. It's gentle enough to use every day which will really eliminate any flakes. I actually use it am and pm. You should really check it out.


----------



## jenii (Feb 1, 2007)

Know what solved that problem for me? Exfoliating regularly. I use a daily exfoliant (it's very gentle, because it's formulated especially to use every day), and now I NEVER get flaky patches.


----------



## Bernadette (Feb 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenii* 

 
_Know what solved that problem for me? Exfoliating regularly. I use a daily exfoliant (it's very gentle, because it's formulated especially to use every day), and now I NEVER get flaky patches._

 
Which exfoliant do you use?


----------

